# High beams turn on but won't turn off or switch between right and left light



## RetCSM (Jan 10, 2022)

I have a 2004 Maxima with a strange problem concerning the high beams. They will turn on but when I attempt to go back to low beams, both high beams stay on, or one will stay on and the other will turn off. When I click the combination switch again, then the lights switch and the previous high beam goes to low and the low will go to high. I have to keep clicking the combination switch over and over to finally get the high beams to switch to low. I changed the original headlight assembly with aftermarket headlight assemblies I ordered from 1A Auto about three years ago, but just noticed the problem about two months ago. I tried replacing the combination switch with a used one, but the problem still exists. I found some wiring diagrams and am wondering if it could be the IPDM as that is the only component I see that controls both headlight relays and the high beam solenoids. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can download the FSM for your car from 2004 Nissan Maxima PDF Owner's Manuals which have wiring diagrams and diagnostic trouble procedures.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Chances are your hunch is correct, the IPDM is faulty. There's no direct connection between the combo switch and the IPDM, the switches are read by the BCM and then the information is passed to the IPDM via the CANbus. It's strictly the IPDM doing the dirty work, and there are no individual CAN commands for each headlight. That means the only thing that could cause what you describe is an internal relay or relay-driver fault in the IPDM.


----------

